# Puppies!!! and more Puppies!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Our J litter von Wolfstraum was born Wednesday, October 6th.....

Here is SG Hexe v Wolfstraum, Schh2, KKL1 with her pups by Nick del Lupo Nero, Schh3 - 2x WUSV




























2 black males, 1 sable female

[all pups spoken for....none available]

and the same day!!!! 

V Furious v Wolfstraum, Schh1, KKL1 with her litter by V Chuck Dorneberger Bach, Schh3, KKL1 - 3x WUSV, FCI World










2 males - black, 5 females - sable and blacks - I think!!! Dan's wife did not check for tan under the tails to be sure the blacks are black and not bi's...

This is B litter von Starkenhund.....A litter has Ava, a super female training with Terri Limbaugh and Axel, who is with a police force in Canada.

Just sharing puppy breath :hug:! Don't know if any of Dan's are available...

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want a black male!!!!! Congratulations Lee!!! 

Puppies!! :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww so pretty!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Look at those little hamsters. Hard to believe they grow up to be dogs. Hexe looks just too cute and proud in her first pic. This is her first litter?

And congrats on the Furious litter too, they all look like nice big fat babies.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congratulations Lee . I sure would like to follow your litter , bet they will have nice conformation and be very easy to train.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yes - this is Hexe's first litter.....Furi had 2 in her first and now 7 - so I am hoping next year we will have a bigger Hexe litter as well....a couple of sad people have to wait....   and those who wanted sables, will get blacks....but hey! I like black GSDs!


Carmen, the sable girl will be going to Canada....a CKC competitor in Agilty, Ob and Flyball....she has been waiting for nearly 3 years for a pup related to Fyurie and Errow - who are Flyball Uber Excellent (I dont know the title sequences  ) and even though it is breaking Kristi's heart because the female seems very special...she agreed that Jen has been waiting so long, she gets Jyce...she had planned on a sable male for a competition dog for herself, and the last male will go to a FBI agent who has been waiting....another 2 people who have also been waiting for some time declined my offer of seeing if a Fyurie pup was available....so they are waiting as well.

Hexe has super obedience, was easy to train, very genetically biddable....Nick is the same...so these should do well...




Lee


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats Lee! Wish we lived closer :-!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Very Nice, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

IllinoisGSD said:


> Congrats Lee! Wish we lived closer :-!


I know....but even then - I had 4 people who wanted males....and only got 2....with only 2 in Furi's litter, I doubt either one will be for sale...I may raise one for a few months and Dan the other....as long as I don't get a big surprise in 2 weeks here 

Lee


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for sharing lee! i always love looking at your beautiful dogs  i love when the puppies still have their eyes closed and it lookslike they are squinting lmao.
please post more as they progress


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

and

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

IllinoisGSD said:


> Congrats Lee! Wish we lived closer :-!


 what does close have to do with it....Unless you just mean puppy breath!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

They are too sweet!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats Lee!!! They are just too cute and Hexe is one gorgeous mama :wub: care to ship some puppy breath in a bottle to Egypt??


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful mama dogs, so if the pups look anything like that, wow.
I am going to keep your info for future litters. I am trying to convince my husband that a sibling is needed for Stella.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cute cute!!! ok pick me out a black or bi boy))


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Aww Lee they are gorgeous! Huge congrats, I know you must be so proud!!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

All these puppies! Just makes me want one so much more!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

OH I can smell the puppy breath......

:congratulations: Very cute!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Lee, I think you are very mean to post those puppies, if you don't have one to give to each of us. SIGH!

Congrats!!! They are gorgeous.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!!! Long time coming~worth the wait for everyone I'm sure


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hexe's are already lots bigger!!!!! and the Furi pups are not pure blacks....today's photos show little tan tootsies and there are tan bum rings.....

all so cute!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

I never got to see mine that little! She was a month old by the time I saw her, so she was bigger. They are the cutest things.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! No fair I like tan little tootsies!!!! :wub:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice! I plan on getting a black male next year or so. So cute!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on all the babies. How is Csabre looking?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats Lee!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Csabre is inscrutable.......she is hinting but not committing.....going crazy.....

again - Furi's litter is B von Starkenhund.....Hexe's is J v Wolfstraum, and Kristi is raising these....I got to visit them yesterday and they are, of course!!!!, adorable!

Thanks all!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

They are just gorgeous.....congrats on your new litter!!!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats Lee! LOVE the lil pudgies!
Hope the breeding fulfills all your expectations!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations on both litters... fantastic news.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Hey Lee- I am finally getting my black Drache Feld pup from Nick del Lupo this thursday- he is now 3.5 months old and a kennel trainer has been boarding/training/housebreaking him for the last month and a half. 
Nice litters!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

thanks ~ Richard, the one black pup apparently has very nice angulation LOL that is what happens when you work with SL too! 

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How are the babies doing? Any new pics? Is Csabre letting you know yet if there are buns in the oven?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pups are all doing well...we may have a pure black coatie in Hexe's litter....

And it looks like I will finally get to use my K names!!!! Csabre is chubby..... 


Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

wolfstraum said:


> Pups are all doing well...we may have a pure black coatie in Hexe's litter....


:wub: Pictures!!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> Pups are all doing well...we may have a pure black coatie in Hexe's litter....
> 
> And it looks like I will finally get to use my K names!!!! Csabre is chubby.....
> 
> ...


That's great. Cute! I've had 2 coated solid black males.

Does Barb know?  Isn't she due in the next few days? (Csabre, not Barb. LOL.)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Pups are all doing well...we may have a pure black coatie in Hexe's litter....


I want it! :wub:


----------

